# joint for legs in this Pi Chair



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Someone has asked me about building this chair. The back is straightforward. Not sure about the legs, though. How would you join the legs on this chair?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

It looks like there are 4 extensions, one on each leg that are screwed to the seat and the legs screwed to them. (first picture. right/front leg)


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

mrjinx, I noticed that. I just can't figure how that is a strong joint.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Hard to tell from pictures. Maybe sliding stop dovetail connecting legs to extensions?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Yea, I think like rockyT says. It is probably doweled into the seat as well as dovetailed to the extension. It will support the vertical weight alright as long as it is not dragged around too much. The back appear to be tongue and grooved into the seat as well. I am not sure if I like the structure although the design is appealing.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

mortise and tenon or multiple dowels, or sliding dovetail to prevent leg rotation. Don't think screws alone, w/o dowel or something connecting leg to extension to take the stress, will work.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I figured screws would just split the legs. I didn't think about a sliding dovetail. That's interesting.

We'll see . . .


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

It's hard to tell with no side view but I wonder if the back legs are screwed into the chair back.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I would say dowels on the legs to the seat, and then a screw in the ext into the seat, and maybe one into the leg.I've seen this in dining room chairs and desk chairs just don't have one to ref. I would glue the leg to the ext.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Mr. Jinx sent me this video. If you look about 4:20, you'll see how they do it.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> Mr. Jinx sent me this video. If you look about 4:20, you ll see how they do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess they've done their research but it just seems like that design wouldn't hold up to heavy use.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

These chairs sell for somewhere between $300 to $1200 a piece.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

About as good as it gets with a slender, non cross braced design. Not what I expected from looking at the previous pics. It wouldn't last long if tilted up on the back legs a lot, but neither would the back.


----------

